# Prop shops near Jacksonville?



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Ellis Marine up in Brunswick use to re-hub and re-condition.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Unfortunately no prop shops left in Jacksonville. Most marinas and boat stores will take your prop and send it to General Propeller over near Tampa. Over the last couple of years I have dropped off my props at Boathouse Discount Marine on Beach Blvd, General Propeller picks up a couple of times a week and have done good work on rebuilding and re-hub jobs. The only thing they don't do is re-pitching props.


----------



## Flats Skimmer 16 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mark Hines, at Tomoka Propellers in Ormond Beach, Fl.
386-566-6581.
He's been in the business for years.
Been both my offshore boat and flats boat,


----------

